# New Canadian Retail Store - Montreal!!



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

Apple's "Search Jobs" web page has two new locations. One is in Knoxville, Tennessee, but the other I thought might be of more interest to my Canadian friends. It is a location listed as "Montreal - Carrefour Laval" which I take to mean the Carrefour Laval mall (am I being redundant? my french is nonexistent) in Montreal. No job listings yet, but it looks like a third Canadian store this year.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

If true, that would be very interesting news. The Carrefour Laval shopping center would be a tad far -being on the south shore - but a lot closer than Yorkville But a rather strange choice of location being north of Montreal proper.


Voyager


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Interesting news. I can get to the Carrefour easily enough, but I don't really like going there -- probably for the very same reasons Apple has selected it: it's a huge mall, very high traffic, always busy, always crowded. I'm sure an Apple Store would do well there.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Since I work within walking distance of Carrefour Laval, I am quite happy. Can't wait to see those month-end refurb deals like those puckheads in Torannah get at Yorkdale.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

As if I needed yet another reason to go pay another visit to Montreal!  I'll try to make it part of a weekend trip. Never truly been to the south shore before-- everytime I go to Montreal, I try to see a part of it I've never been to before.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Sketch, Voyager lives on the south shore, but the store is in Laval (north of Montreal). Closer for you if you're coming from T.O. (10 minutes from the T-Can).


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Carrefour Laval is kind of the major mall in Montreal -- therefore making sense for the Apple Store to be there. I think putting on right at St. Catherine and Peel would be smart as well


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations Montreal! Stock up on French versions of Mac software for sure.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

It's more of a demographics thing as usual. Downtown shopping has taken a beating in the last couple of years, whereas suburban shopping is flourishing. Laval has grown rapidly in population, and still has room to grow, so put the store at the best place in Laval. And Carrefour Laval is easily accessible from some parts of Northern Montreal and the West Island.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

If true (and why not?) it's great news. That said, like Voyager, I'm on the south shore and Laval is a good 45 minutes away on average. I sure hope we get a downtown location eventually. I doubt I'd treck all the way north unless it was to visit the genius bar.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Think about the refurb deals last week at Yorkdale. That would be worth a drive.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow, there's even a Wiki on this mall:


Wikipedia said:


> Carrefour Laval is a Canadian super regional mall located in Laval, QC, Canada at the intersection of the Laurentian Highway (A-15) and Laval Freeway (A-440). It is the largest mall in the province of Quebec, at 1,243,000 square feet.
> 
> The mall first opened in 1974 and is owned and operated by The Cadillac Fairview Corporation [also owns the Toronto Eaton Centre]. The Carrefour Laval is one of the four Fashion centres in the Montreal area that also include Fairview Pointe-Claire, Les Promenades Saint-Bruno and Les Galeries d'Anjou.
> 
> In 2005 the mall has more than 300 stores, boutiques and restaurants and has five major anchor stores, including Les Ailes de la Mode (since 1999, after the Eaton's chain declared bankruptcy), The Bay, Rona l'entrepôt, Sears, and Simons.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Think about the refurb deals last week at Yorkdale. That would be worth a drive.


Oh, if I was in the market for a new Mac, I'd definitely head up there; unfortunately (or, from my wife's perspective, fortunately) it's not the case for me. But the nice thing about a more central location is that I could drop by and drool for no good reason :lmao:


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

A lot closer to Ottawa than it is to go to Yorkdale in TO. I hope this means that I will not go to often though, as I have discovered that everytime I have been in an apple store I spend a lot of money.

So when is the Apple store coming to the Rideau centre or Sparks street, etc?

Caveman


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

cavemanatlarge said:


> A lot closer to Ottawa than it is to go to Yorkdale in TO. I hope this means that I will not go to often though, as I have discovered that everytime I have been in an apple store I spend a lot of money.
> 
> So when is the Apple store coming to the Rideau centre or Sparks street, etc?
> 
> Caveman



When Ottawa hits a million people


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Sketch, Voyager lives on the south shore, but the store is in Laval (north of Montreal). Closer for you if you're coming from T.O. (10 minutes from the T-Can).


Oops! I'll check out the South Shore anyway  If I have a choice between going to Yorkdale or Montreal for some Apple shopping... hm difficult choice  

Yorkdale is really located in suburbia in Toronto and since they're opening up the Eaton Centre location downtown, I'm sure the same thing will happen in Montreal. Just this morning I was wondering how come Montreal didn't have an Apple store if they have quite a large multimedia industry (to work in Old Montreal... oh I am so there).

Would be good to get some French stuff but I already picked up the French keyboard when Yorkdale opened up.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

sketch said:


> Oops! I'll check out the South Shore anyway  If I have a choice between going to Yorkdale or Montreal for some Apple shopping... hm difficult choice
> 
> Yorkdale is really located in suburbia in Toronto and since they're opening up the Eaton Centre location downtown, I'm sure the same thing will happen in Montreal. Just this morning I was wondering how come Montreal didn't have an Apple store if they have quite a large multimedia industry (to work in Old Montreal... oh I am so there).
> 
> Would be good to get some French stuff but I already picked up the French keyboard when Yorkdale opened up.


Suburbia? Where do you live lol. Aurora is suburbia.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

WorldIRC said:


> Suburbia? Where do you live lol. Aurora is suburbia.



Tranna is a wonderous place filled with mixed perception...

Downtowners think anything north of Bloor is suburbia...

905er's think anything 416 is downtown

while the rest of Canada thing Toronto is anything between Oshawa and Hamilton, south of Barrie...


Growing up in Chateauguay {South Shore Montreal}, Carrfour Laval, is convenient to the residents of Laval and Montral North ande not much else.
Apple should not expect a lot of west islanders or Downtowners, oe South Shore residents to drop in regularly...

Hell, I live in Brampton, and I need a great reason to go to Yorkdale... The Apple ministore is not one. Glad they are there, but...


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

JAMG said:


> Apple should not expect a lot of west islanders or Downtowners, oe South Shore residents to drop in regularly...



I can vouch for that. I won't go until they extend the "yellow line" that far.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

rubeole said:


> I can vouch for that. I won't go until they extend the "yellow line" that far.


LOL, you mean you want them to extend the yellow (south shore) line all the way to Laval, or did you mean the orange line? Too bad the Laval extension isn't going one more stop. That would make it a lot less painful to get out there, though lugging a quad-core PM back through the metro is perhaps more a nightmare than a dream.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow!
Un Magasin-Pomme!


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> LOL, you mean you want them to extend the yellow (south shore) line all the way to Laval, or did you mean the orange line? Too bad the Laval extension isn't going one more stop. That would make it a lot less painful to get out there, though lugging a quad-core PM back through the metro is perhaps more a nightmare than a dream.


No - I meant the yellow line. It needs to go through the South Shore, double back up through the East End, and then circle through Laval, meeting up with the orange line ex. (which I thought went to the mall!? why else would they put an extension in if it doesn't go to a mall?). Then I'll go.

Someone else has different ideas about how the metro should be planned.
Whatever.


----------



## Zoso (Nov 24, 2005)

*Finally!*

I've been itching for an Apple store for months! Ever since B. Mac closed its Laval store we've been left in the cold here (okay so there are smaller Apple retailers but that's not the same). I live in Laval, the shopping mecca suburb to the north, and Carrefour Laval is one of the biggest shopping malls in the North East. Laval has shopping malls at every major intersection, i'm sure we can spare some change for Apple stuff, bring it on!


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Zoso said:


> (okay so there are smaller Apple retailers but that's not the same)


Personally, I like these guys:

http://synergysmc.com/


----------



## Zoso (Nov 24, 2005)

rubeole said:


> Personally, I like these guys:
> 
> http://synergysmc.com/


Never heard of Synergy SMC, but it's nice to know there are several in the area I did not know about. Still, there is nothing like going into an Apple store (The Mothership, or Pod as it were). I am looking forward to shopping for Mac software IN A STORE! I am tired of shopping online, I like to feeeeel the box and looook at the purty pictures on them.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

DP004 said:


> Wow!
> Un Magasin-Pomme!


Is that what it'll be called? KFC is known as PFK in Québec.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Gary

Your PM box is full. Can you PM me your email?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

rubeole said:


> No - I meant the yellow line. It needs to go through the South Shore, double back up through the East End, and then circle through Laval, meeting up with the orange line ex. (which I thought went to the mall!? why else would they put an extension in if it doesn't go to a mall?). Then I'll go.


 :clap:

rubeole, I'd hire you as a city planner any day. But I don't think the orange line extension will to Carrefour Laval. Pretty sure it finishes at CEGEP Montmorency. Too bad.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

nice to see apple starting to build up the stores in canada! i love montreal, too bad its not in the heart of downtown right beside a Dagwoods!


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Voyager said:


> If true, that would be very interesting news. The Carrefour Laval shopping center would be a tad far -being on the south shore - but a lot closer than Yorkville But a rather strange choice of location being north of Montreal proper.
> 
> 
> Voyager


Where in the South Shore do you live? I also live on the shore. Didn't think I'd find anyone here that's from the same area I was.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't believe it will open for a while. Apple Store - Eaton Centre will open in early summer and that has been officially announced. Nothing at all has been announced for Carrefour Laval. I am thinking either Fall before school starts or right before Xmas, which would mean great deals on refurbs at the end of January.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not joining in on the giddiness for this one...the location probably makes all kinds of business sense, but it's useless to me as an Island resident without a car.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree, lousy location for me as well.
When I go to Montreal I usually end up in the huge underground shopping area downtown. Not as crowded as the malls, more stores and much more variety of stores.
There are a few places downtown that have a pretty good Mac selection maybe that's why Apple chose not to go there first. I'm sure they are going to end up with a store downtown eventually.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

JAMG said:


> Tranna is a wonderous place filled with mixed perception...


HAHAHA That is so true! For me, Aurora is not suburbia Toronto. It's part of Vaughan. A different city altogether (anal retentive, I know, but still). For me, downtown starts um... a little south of Eglinton. Everything north is suburbia.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

sketch said:


> HAHAHA That is so true! For me, Aurora is not suburbia Toronto. It's part of Vaughan. A different city altogether (anal retentive, I know, but still). For me, downtown starts um... a little south of Eglinton. Everything north is suburbia.


Aurora is actually 2 cities above Vaughan (Richmond Hill, and then Aurora). They are in York Region if thats what you mean. 

I live in Thornhill (Vaughan).


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Hmmm. I'm not a mall fan. People are shopping in malls, and I don't like shopping - too much negative energy - have you seen their zombie faces? (grew up in Calgary - enough said).

Okay back to the Apple Store. Isn't INSO considered an Apple store? or are these official Apple stores with the name Apple on the sign?

It should take me only two hours uphill to bike across the city (South to North) then off the island to the mall, maybe longer since I'll have to take a very large backpack. Hmmmm. Nope. I don't think I'll be there often. 

I'm sure they'll find a spot downtown eventually. It would only make sense.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

singingcrow said:


> Okay back to the Apple Store. Isn't INSO considered an Apple store? or are these official Apple stores with the name Apple on the sign?


Yes, this is all about Apple-owned, Apple-branded stores. None in Montreal yet. INSO is an authorized reseller.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

J-Money said:


> Where in the South Shore do you live? I also live on the shore. Didn't think I'd find anyone here that's from the same area I was.


Brossard (Just got our city back) Waiting for the tax bill 

You?

Voyager


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

No Montrealers care to do some sureveillance on this mall? Scope out the vacant spaces with about 40' of frontage and about 4,000 sq ft of space?

Heck, I went to Yorkdale to take pics for you all during construction!


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Voyager said:


> Brossard (Just got our city back) Waiting for the tax bill
> 
> You?
> 
> Voyager


I live about 10-15 mins away, in Delson (around St-Constant, Candiac, etc)

Going to do my field experience in a grade-school in Brossard this april.  (Good Shepherd?)


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> No Montrealers care to do some sureveillance on this mall? Scope out the vacant spaces with about 40' of frontage and about 4,000 sq ft of space?
> 
> Heck, I went to Yorkdale to take pics for you all during construction!


I'd go for sure if I lived close, but there's no way I'm going to waste 3 hours on mere reconaissnace. We'll see what happens with the opening though. Maybe I can convince some buddies to come.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

J-Money said:


> I live about 10-15 mins away, in Delson (around St-Constant, Candiac, etc)
> 
> Know the area generally. It's grown a lot in the last few years. A lot of new developments with reasonably priced houses.
> 
> Voyager


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I work down the street from the Mall. I will try to report something whenever I get a chance to go there. I don't think we're anywhere close to an opening. Remember, the only thing we have to go on is "Montreal - Carrefour Laval" on the Search jobs page.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> No Montrealers care to do some sureveillance on this mall? Scope out the vacant spaces with about 40' of frontage and about 4,000 sq ft of space?
> 
> Heck, I went to Yorkdale to take pics for you all during construction!


Geez! And I was just in Montreal 2 weeks ago! Course I went by bus from Toranah, so sounds like I had no hope in heck of seeing this mall. Oh well...

If I'm back in Montreal anytime soon (doubtful), I'd wanna check this place out. Just better leave my Leafs swag at home (course, I had no problem wearing it when I went to see them smoke some Habs butt last season).

And as for lineup... Iffy... Need to find friends who'd wanna go for the drinking too... Which friends do I have that want to camp out at an Apple Store and sample all that St. Catherine has to offer? Hmmm.... ACTUALLY: I have a good friend (and recent convert who would tote his trusty iBook) who lives in Montreal! I have a place to shack up pre and post-lineup! Nice! Just better be a good weekend now!


----------



## Zoso (Nov 24, 2005)

*Monster.ca job postings*

Well guys n' gals it would seem that jobs are already being posted in Montréal for several positions at Carrefour Laval, I just received an e-mail from Monster.ca concerning Apple Specialist, Inventory Control as well as two other positions (yes I'm looking).

Question; If job postings are already showing up through the general media in Montréal, how long before the store opens?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Zoso said:


> Question; If job postings are already showing up through the general media in Montréal, how long before the store opens?


My guess is August opening.


----------



## Zoso (Nov 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> My guess is August opening.


Do you base your guess on the Yorkdale timetable or is this a quicker deployment?


----------



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

Zoso said:


> Well guys n' gals it would seem that jobs are already being posted in Montréal for several positions at Carrefour Laval, I just received an e-mail from Monster.ca concerning Apple Specialist, Inventory Control as well as two other positions (yes I'm looking).
> 
> Question; If job postings are already showing up through the general media in Montréal, how long before the store opens?


Usually, it takes from 6 to 9 months, on average, from the initial postings of individual job openings for a store to open its doors. The quickest they've done it is three months, and the longest time has been over a year (due to construction delays.) Of course, high-profile stores take longer to construct than the regular mall variety, but there is no indication that this store will be a high-profile one.

It is interesting that the openings are appearing first on monster.com's site, and not Apple's own. This has happened before, but the Apple listing usually follow pretty quickly - we'll see. I think gmark's guess of August is right in the middle of the most likely time frame.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

As long as they have end of month deals on refurbs/refreshed, etc.


----------



## Zoso (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for your input Sayhey.
I'll keep you macheads from "Mhanreale" posted on any other news, likewise I hope this thread continues as I am really stoked about the mothership landing in Laval soon.


----------



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

Zoso said:


> Thanks for your input Sayhey.
> I'll keep you macheads from "Mhanreale" posted on any other news, likewise I hope this thread continues as I am really stoked about the mothership landing in Laval soon.


No problem. I should say, I just checked and Apple now has individual job listings on its own site. Step one - done. Now, if anyone can find the actual storefront....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sayhey said:


> Now, if anyone can find the actual storefront....


That's hard enough. We still haven't nailed down the Eaton Centre location after a couple months!!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats Montreal!

Now can I please get an Apple Store Atlantic? Halifax, maybe a mini store?

Please....


----------



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> That's hard enough. We still haven't nailed down the Eaton Centre location after a couple months!!


What's the problem? If you just break into the mall's secret correspondence with Apple .... OK, if you kidnap the manager's poodle... OK, tarot cards might help.  

Apple is just a little ridiculous with its secrecy. Don't expect to get any help from them until 5 to 6 days before opening.

NBiBooker, unfortunately I think Gary of ifoAppleStore has it right. The mini-stores died an ignominious death and are no more. I wouldn't be surprised to see upgrades of the few in existence, but there haven't been any new ones for quite some time.


----------



## Zoso (Nov 24, 2005)

Sayhey said:


> No problem. I should say, I just checked and Apple now has individual job listings on its own site. Step one - done. Now, if anyone can find the actual storefront....


If you visit the Carrefour Laval website and surf over to their directory floorplan you can figure out which store fronts are vacant by mousing over them (a tag pops up). There are only about 4 or 5 vacancies and only one has an independant entrance from the outside (as well as in the mall). That location is near the Maison Sony and Tristan America stores. I was only able to get the pop up tags in the Camino browser, no luck with Safari.
Let the guessing begin... assuming these maps are up to date of course.


----------

